# الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس



## gana bity (18 يونيو 2013)

مراحب بعملاء الاخصائية



 نـــــــــــــــدى مــــــــــــــــــاس



كيفكم يا أحـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــلا بنـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــاتِِ 




كما عودتكم ندى ماس حبيباتى و أخواتى ان تقدم لكم الجديد
ولا تبخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس

 بعد أن قدمت لكم حنه ندى مـــــــــــــــاس

و زيت مـــــــــــــــاس المعجزه 

و كورس مـــــــــــــاس وايـــــــــــــــت 


*كورس ندى ماس لكثافة الشعر واطالته وحيويته* 

*كورس ندى ماس لنفخ الخدود*

*كريم لمسه أنوثة لتكبير الأرداف *

*كريم لمسه جمال لتكبير الصدر *

* بديل الليزر للقضاء على الشعر الزائد *

*و أيضا" علاج البواسير الفعاااااااااال*


الغنين عن التعريف فى الوطـــــــــن العربـــــــــــــى




بعد ان حقق كريم علاج البواسير نجاحا ساحقا

بالدول العربية والغربية


تقـــــــــــــــــــــدم لكــــــــــــــــــم

 نـــــــــــــــدى مــــــــــــــــــاس



علاج الاكزيما للاطفال والكبار
















تعريف الاكزيما






الأكزيما عبارة عن اضطراب جلدي يتميز بالحكة والالتهاب وتكون البشرة أحيانا ملتهبة وجافة ومتورمة،



ومكسوة بقشرة أو تنضح بالسوائل، وللأكزيما أشكال متعددة ويمكن تصنيفها الى قسمين رئيسين هي.



التهاب الجـلـد الأكزيمي الخارجي، والتهاب داخلي المنشأ او ما يسمى الالتهاب البنيوي.



ويسبب التهاب الجلد الأكزيمي عوامل خارجية، مثل التأثير التهيجي لمنظفات الأوساخ على البشرة، وليس للأكزيما الداخلية سبب ظاهر،



وتنقسم الأكزيما الداخلية المنشأ الى خمسة انواع فرعية هي:



الأكزيما التأتبية،



واكزيما بوومبفيكي،



والأكزيما المثيه،



واكزيما الدوالي،


والأكزيما القرصية.



والأكزيما التأتبية
والتي تسمى ايضا الجلد التأبتي


تميل الى الانتشار في العائلات،وتبدأ معظم حالاتها في مرحلة الطفولة، وتنمو بسرعة فائقة عند الثالثة او الرابعة من العمر،
ويستمربعضها خلال مرحلة البلوغ او الرشد،
وتتهيج من وقت لآخر خصوصا حين يكون الضحية مضطربا أو غاضبا او قلقا.


اما الأكزيما المعروفة بالنوع البومبفيكي


فيمكن رؤيته على الأيدي والأقدام، وينتشر عادة بين الأشخاص الذين في العشرينات او الثلاثينات من اعمارهم.


اما الأكزيما المثية 

فتكون على هيئة صفيحات قشرية على الوجه وفروة الرأس وتكون الصفيحات في الأكزيما القرصية الشكل على هيئة قطع معدنية،

وتبدو واضحة المعالم، أما أكزيما الدوالي فتظهر بسبب ضعف الدورة الدموية في الأرجل وهي كالازيما القرصية تحدث غالبا عند المسنين من الناس..


تفادي حساسية ا الجلد


o
الحساسية الغذائية –




إذا كان طفلك لديه أي حساسية على اي نوع من الطعام فسوف تلعب دورا رئيسيا في التسبب في الأكزيما. المشكلة هي ، لا يجوز لك معرفة ما إذا كان طفلك لديه أي حساسية على الطعام

، واذا كان لا ،


هل هو الأطعمة التي تسبب الحساسية؟



لحسن الحظ ،


هناك ستة من الأطعمة الشائعة التي تشكل ما يقرب من 90 ?

من الأطعمة حساسية ممكنة.

هذه هي: الحليب والبيض وفول الصويا والفول السوداني والسمك والقمح. القضاء على جميع الأطعمة 6 ل2-3 أسابيع.


إذا رأيت تحسن كبير ، ثم إعادة إدخال المواد الغذائية كل واحد في وقت واحد لتحديد ما الذي يسبب الحساسية.




الحساسية البيئية -- 


وهذه تشمل الغبار والعفن ،

والحيوانات الأليفة ،

والحساسية الموسمية في الهواء الطلق هذه الحساسية البيئية من المرجح أن يسبب الحساسية الأنفية والربو بدلا من الأكزيما

.ومع ذلك ،
فإنها يمكن أن تسهم في الاكزيما.

علامات وأعراض التهاب الحفاض لدى الاطفال الرضع: *

الاعراض المرتبطة بالتهاب الحفائض تشمل احمرارا وتقشيرا وبثورا في مناطق الارداف والفخذين والاعضاء التناسلية.


ويبدو الطفل المصاب مضطربا وخصوصا اثناء تغيير الحفاض وقد يصرخ عندما تغسل أو تلمس المنطقة المصابة.


#وفي العادة تزول الالتهابات بعد فترة قصيرة من بدء العلاج.


العلامات والاعراض التالية:



امتداد الالتهاب خارج منطقة الحفاض *

ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة *

ظهور دمامل وصديد*

فقدان الشهية ونقصان الوزن*




صور للاكزيما المختلفة











طرق الوقاية من التهاب الحفاض:





يمكن للوالدين اتخاذ عدة خطوات للحد من مخاطر إصابةالطفل بالتهاب الحفائض

وتشمل:



غسيل اليدين فأي شخص يغير الحفائض يجب ان يغسل يديه قبل وبعد تغير الحفاضة وهذا يمكن ان يساعد على الوقاية من انتشار البكتيريا أو الفطريات.


تغيير الحفاض دائما يجب ان تفحص وتغير الحفاض المبتلة أو المتسخة. ولا تترك لفترات طويلة.


لهذا الغرض ويمكن استخدام قطعة قماش رطبة أو كرات من القطن ولكن تجنب المطهرات التي تحتوي على الكحول أو اي مادة عطرية.


المحافظة على الجلد جافا في المنطقة المصابة باستخدام منشفة جافة. والبعد عن حك الجلد الذي قد يؤدي الى إثارته.


استخدام نوع مختلف من الحفاض.

لان الالتهاب الناتج عن الحك قد يكون سببه رد فعل للحفاضة نفسها وتغير نوع الحفاضة يمكن ان يكون مفيدا أيضا وبعض العطور والالوان الموجودة في المنظفات التي تستخدم لتنظيف منطقة الحفاض قد تكون سببا للاثارة لذا فإن تغير المنظفات قد يكون ايضا مفيدا.

تجنب الحفاض ذات الاطراف البلاستيكية ولا تستخدم الحفاض الضيقة جدا.

حيث يجب التأكد من ان الهواء يصل الى منطقة الحفاض دون حواجز. فان الهواء المناسب يمنع تكون الرطوبة التي تؤدي لحدوث الالتهابات.


تجنب الملابس الداخلية الضيقة فانها تحجز الرطوبة وتزيد الحرارة في منطقة الحفاض.


اترك منطقة الحفاض دون غطاء من وقت لاخر لكي يتعرض الجلد للهواء ليساعد على جفاف الجلد.



اغسل الملابس الداخلية باهتمام ويجب ان تنقع الملابس الداخلية شديدة الاتساخ وتغسل بماء ساخن مع منظف معتدل والمنظفات الصناعية والمجففات التي قد تحتوي على عطور يجب ان تتجنب لانها قد تسبب اثارة للجلد.


استخدام الفازلين وأكسيد الزنك بانتظام أثناء الغيار.



زد في إعطاء الطفل سوائل. فهذا يجعل البول أقل تركيزا وهكذا يقلل نسبة الامونيا التي يتعرض لها الجلد.



لابد من الاهتمام بالرضاعة الطبيعية.

فالاطفال الذين يرضعون رضاعة طبيعية أقل عرضة لحدوث التهاب الحفاض لان برازهم يكون أقل انزيمات والمواد الاخرى التي تهيج الجلد.


وايضا لايمكن أن نجزم أن كانت الحفاضات الورقية أفضل أم حفاضات القماش الا أنه في حال استعمال أي من الاثنتين تبقى النظافة والعنايه أمراً أساسيا.ً





يجب توفر البشرة المناسبة :




• البشرة الجافة .



اثارة حفيظة الجلد بسهولة –

.


الأطفال الذين يعانون من هذه الحالة لديهم ميل نحو الجينية (الجلد الجاف).



الرطوبة تساعد الجلد البقاء في صحة جيدة. ويمنع التهيج. فإنه يسرع الشفاء.



الرطوبة تساعد الجلد ووظيفتها أساسية مع الأكزيما ،

والجلد لا يحتفظ بالرطوبة بشكل جيد للغاية ، مما هو جاف ،

والملمس خشن بعض الشيء ،

وجعله عرضة للتهيج.





لمزيد من تعقيد الأمور ، ولهذا الجفاف ، اثار على الجلد وحكة ، التي تدفع الأطفال إلى نقطة الصفر في كثير من الأحيان.



ولهذا مزيد من الأضرار ويهيج الجلد ، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى الحكة والهرش بشكل أسوأ .





• الحساسيــــــــــــــــــــة –



الأطفال الذين يعانون من هذا الشرط أيضا بعض الحساسية الكامنة التي تتجلى في الجلد. عندما تتعرض لهذه المواد المثيرة للحساسية ، والإفراط في الجلد رد فعل وتندلع في الطفح الجلدي.




بالفعل ، ولجفاف الجلد اثار حفيظة وأقل قدرة على التعامل مع هذا الطفح الحساسية ، وأقل قدرة على شفاء نفسه بسرعة.




وهكذا ، الأطفال الذين يعانون من الأكزيما ومعركة مستمرة على الجبهتين -- في محاولة للاحتفاظ بالرطوبة في الجلد ومنع تهيج وحكة


، والحد من التعرض لمسببات الحساسية ومهيجات الجلد.


هذه معركة نخطط لمساعدتك على الفوز وطفلك!




كيف تبدو تشبه الأكزيمــــــــــــــــا؟




• الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــلد :



يكون الطفل جاف الجلد. قد تكون قادرا على رؤيته ويشعر بالمطبات بيضاء صغيرة وتشغيل أصابعك عبر الجلد.


• البقع الجافــــــــــــــة –



متناثرة متقشرة وجافة وبقع بيضاء في أي مكان على الجسم.



• تفجــــــــــــــــــــــــر –


من وقت لآخر سوف ترون بعض المناطق من الجلد يصبح أكثر اثار حفيظة واشتعال.


هذه سيبدو التي أثيرت ، أحمر ، ناز قليل البقع. تفجر يحدث عادة بالقرب من شقوق الجلد -- الأكثر شيوعا داخل المرفقين والركبتين ، ولكن أيضا في العنق ، والمعصمين واليدين ، والقدمين.


ويمكن أن تحدث أيضا من الجذع. واحد الجوانب الفريدة من الأكزيما هو أنه عادة لا يؤثر على منطقة الحفاضة.




ما هي العوامل المسببة الأكزيما؟




وكما ذكر أعلاه ، الأكزيما هي مزيج من جفاف الجلد والحساسية. السبب الجيني أساسا -- وهو ميل فطري نحو جفاف الجلد والحساسية.

لا توجد وسيلة لتغيير هذا علم الوراثة.


المسألة المهمة ليست ما يسبب الاكزيما في المقام الأول ، ولكن الحساسية والمهيجات لجلد طفلك هو عرضة لذلك هو التسبب في تفجر.



1.	تفادي الجلد الجاف -- رطب ، رطب ، رطب!
2.
3.	هذه هي أهم خطوة في التقليل من امراض الأطفال بالأكزيما.
4.
5.	لا يقلل من شأن هذا! هذا يحتاج إلى أن يكون جزءا من الروتين اليومي الخاص مع طفلك.
O




ويمكن الوقاية من الحمامات الحارة --

الماء الساخن على الجلد الجاف. دع طفلك يلعب ونقعه في الحمام. لا تسمح له النقع في الماء والصابون.الآن نحن نعلم أن حمامات الماء الفاتر تسمح النقع في الجلد.


O


منشفة قبالة طريق الربت برفق الجلد. لا للفرك الجاف.


O


لا تستخدم الصابون العادي -- يجفف الجلد ،الصابون والصابون السائل حتى الرضيع.


O


استخدام صابون مرطب مع أي عطر -- حمامة unscented يعمل بشكل جيد جدا. Cetaphil هو المطهر الذي هو أيضا خال من الصابون وجيدة للأكزيما.
O


محلول الترطيب اليومي --


 وهذا مهم جدا. 



2-4 مرات في اليوم تطبيق محلول ترطيب أو كريم للجسم كله ،

وخاصة في المناطق المتضررة.بعض الماركات الجيدة وتشمل Aquaphor ،

Eucerin ، أو محلول كيري.

مرة واحدة جيدة لتطبيق هذا الحق بعد حمام -- يستقر في الرطوبة.


2. تفادي مهيجات للجلد -- وهذا هو أهم الجانب الثاني من الوقاية.


O


الملابس القطنية هي أفضل. تجنب الصوف والمواد الاصطناعية ، ويمكن أن تكون أكثر جلخ وتهيج في الجلد


O


صحائف القطن واستخدام الأغطية الناعمة للقطن.


O


اغسل الملابس الجديدة قبل ارتدائها -- وهذا لخروج أي مواد كيماوية من عملية التصنيع.


O


لا تستخدم أي المحاليل المعطرة أو التي لديها رائحة.


O


لا تستخدم فقاعة حمام.


O


المنظفات -- استخدام خفيف ، خالية من المنظفات صبغ مثل Dreft ، ثلج العاج أو مسح الكل. المنظفات السائلة أفضل من الشطف.


O


شطف مزدوجة غسل لخروج جميع المنظفات.


O


دوش أو حمام دع طفلك يلعب في العشب أو يشارك في الألعاب الرياضية التي تجعل رائحة العرق تفوح منه.


O


الحفاظ على رطوبة من 25-40 ? في منزلك. شراء قياس الرطوبة. خلال أشهر الشتاء الجافة ، واستخدام المرطب في منزلك. خلال أشهر الصيف الرطبة ، يمكن تكييف الهواء للحفاظ على رطوبة ثابتة.


O


كريم لاسمرار البشرة -- استخدام واحدة التي لا تثير غضب جلد طفلك.الخطوط PABA هو أفضل.




6.	تفادي حساسية المشغلات.


O

الحساسية الغذائية



-- إذا كان طفلك لديه أي حساسية على اي نوع من الطعام فسوف تلعب دورا رئيسيا في التسبب في الأكزيما.

المشكلة هي ، لا يجوز لك معرفة ما إذا كان طفلك لديه أي حساسية على الطعام ،

واذا كان لا ،






هل هو الأطعمة التي تسبب الحساسية؟




لحسن الحظ ، هناك ستة من الأطعمة الشائعة التي تشكل ما يقرب من 90 ?
من الأطعمة حساسية ممكنة.



هذه هي:



الحليب والبيض وفول الصويا والفول السوداني والسمك والقمح.


القضاء على جميع الأطعمة 6 ل2-3 أسابيع.


إذا رأيت تحسن كبير ، ثم إعادة إدخال المواد الغذائية كل واحد في وقت واحد لتحديد ما الذي يسبب الحساسية.



o الحساسية البيئية -- 



وهذه تشمل الغبار والعفن ،

والحيوانات الأليفة ، والحساسية الموسمية في الهواء الطلق مثل حبات الطلع.

هذه الحساسية البيئية من المرجح أن يسبب الحساسية الأنفية والربو بدلا من الأكزيما.ومع ذلك ،

فإنها يمكن أن تسهم في الاكزيما.


. السيطرة و الحكة –




وهي مشكلة كبيرة للأطفال الذين يعانون من الأكزيما.


هم في دورة مستمرة من الحكة والهرش ، والجافة ، والحكة الجلدية تسبب غضب ،


والخدوش لطفلك.والمزيد من الخدش يهيج الجلد ،



والذي يسبب طفح إلى اشتعال.



هذه الحكة أكثر وخدوش طفلك أكثر. إذا كنت يمكن أن تبقي على جلد رطب وتقليل الطفح الجلدي ،



ومنع الحكة والهرش ، ثم يمكنك تجنب هذه الدوامة التي لا نهاية لها.




واخيرا



مرهم ندى ماس لعلاج الاكزيما




صورة احدى المرضى قبل العلاج وبعد العلاج




و أقسم بالله 
أن هذه الصورة و مراحل العلاج المبين بها ناتجة عن هذا المنتج 




1







2






3







4






5










سعر الكورس لمدة ثلاثة اشهر

وهو عبارة عن ثلاث علب وعلبة مجانا تقدمها ندى ماس لتكثيف العلاج

( السعودية 660 ريال - قطر660 ريال - الامارات 660 درهم )


-( البحرين 66 د- عمان 66 ر)


-(الكويت 50 دينار )


( ليبيا 220جنيه- السودان 599جنيه)


(اليمن 37932)


(الاردن 125 - العراق 204688)


- (تونس 212- المغرب 1152- الجزائر 10629د)



العلاج امن وطبيعي وخالي من الكورتيزون



مكوناتــــــــــــــــــــــــه




ـ نبات البابونج Chamomile مضادة للالتهابات ومن ضمنها الاكزيما


- زيت اللوز الحلو مرطب للجلد مما يقلل الاحساس الشديد بالحكه- زيت لسان الثور او ما يعرف بالحمحم Borage



-زيت لسان الثور أثبتت الابحاث الى أن له تأثير على علاج حالات الالتهابات الجلدية ومن ضمنها الأكزيما



- زيت حشيشة النحل لتخفيف الألم والحكة التي تسبها الأكزيما.



الهماميلس Witch Hazelتحمي القروح من التلوث بالبكتيريا،



تركيبة ندى ماس الخاصة والتي من حق الشركة الاحتفاظ بها





" نصائح للمصابين بالأكزيما "





ـ عند الاستحمام استخدم الماء الدافئ قليلا ولا تستخدم الماء الساخن ويفضل ان
تضيف الى الماء قطرات من زيت اللاونده او زيت البابونج او زيت الروز ماري

(بالاضافة لاستعمال صابونة روز ماري)


وبعد الانتهاء من الحمام أدهن جلدك المصاب باي من زيت الزيتون او زيت اللوز مع استخدام المرطبات المصنعة في خان الصابون لهذا الغرض.



ـ كما يفضل لبس الملابس القطنية حيث ان ألياف القطن تسمح للجسم بالتنفس.



ـ مارس الرياضة حيث ان الرياضة تزيد من دوران الدم جيدا ولكن عليك بغسل العرق مباشرة بعد الانتهاء من التمارين.


ـ عليك التقليل من الأكل المقلي والأكلات المضافة لها الس أكزيما الأطفال صور وأسباب وعلاج أكزيما الأطفال


حساسية الاطفال عبارة عن مجموعة من الاعراض تصيب عدة أجهزة في الجسم كالجلد في صورة أكزيما والجهاز التنفسي في صورة ربو والاغشية المخاطية في صورة حساسية الانف.




مندوبينا بمصر 

ماســــــــــــــة العربـــــــــــ


فراشة مـــــاســـــ


مندوبين بالسعودية 


سلطنة عمان 


الامارات


وللتواصل معي مباشرة 


http://arabform.com/members.php








مع تحياتي وتمنياتي القلبية لجميع من يعانون من مرض الاكزيما

من الشفاء التام واتمنى من الله تعالى ان يجعلنا سبب لذلك




نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدى مـــــــــــــــــــاس أخصائيــــــــــة أعشـــــــــــاب طبيعيــــــــــــــة



​


----------



## gana bity (26 يونيو 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (6 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (16 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (3 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (13 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي


----------



## gana bity (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------



## gana bity (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي.


----------



## gana bity (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد.


----------



## gana bity (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: الان واخيرا علاج الاكزيما من شركة ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء رواه النسائي .


----------

